# halloween 2009 Wosms Drama club spook house



## Tracyish (Sep 28, 2009)

My two kids, about 60 other middle schoolers, 10 high schoolers, and about 10 parents participated creating this halloween haunt as the west orange stark middle school drama department's first ever major theater production. Hope you enjoy the pictures, there are about 130 photos.

Halloween 2009 pictures by sftbllgrl3 - Photobucket


----------



## Tracyish (Sep 28, 2009)

Guess I forgot to mention that I provided 99% of the props for the production, as the drama teacher is a first year teacher, and had no props to start with. The photos were a bit rushed as I was running at the back of a tour group or in the process of building getting ready for opening. The production ran only the one night, and after many hickups, we still managed to make a profit for the drama club. 

During set up we managed to set off the fire alarms in the school with the fog machine, so we had to run the tours without fog. Afterward the drama teacher and I sat for four hours going over things we need to do better next year. This was the drama teachers first time out of the box as a director to boot, so it was a learning experience all the way around. My first time dealing with live actors other than my immediate family. 

I was really hoping for some feed back.


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

That's a lot of work, and I'm glad you were willing to put all that effort into it. Congratulations on your success, and don't sweat the hiccups - they're all part of the experience! Good luck with next year's!


----------

